# Babsies Experience with Syntrax Nitrous



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello friends  

Friday I received my order of Nitrous from Syntrax.  Today, I will try it out and provide feedback for the next 30 days.  Hopefully my doctor says it's alright for me to take this since I'm also taking Lupron Depot 3.75.  This is the only prescription injection I'm taking.  At the moment.

Here is the information:

Nitrous

Nitrous: "Super Charged Muscle Injection System"

Nitrous is a dietary supplement promoting the following:

Ionis Delivery System
Nitrous Malate
Better than Citrulline Malate
Better than Arginine a - Ketoglutarate
Pumps, Vascularity, Energy, Recovery

60 Servings per container
Mixes easily in your favorite drink and should be taken on an empty stomach.  2 servings per day.

1 scoop is 5gr


----------



## Budz08 (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck with that. But isn't this stuff basically N02?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope it works for you Babs.  

Although I hate to say, I dont think it will


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh hey guys!

Haven't heard back from my doctor yet so I won't be taking this today.  Maybe tomorrow.

From what I hear, NO2 isn't much to brag about however, I'm giving this one a try.  Syntrax has proven (to me) to be a supplier of their promise.  So far, I have yet to go wrong with Syntrax products.

I will compare this with SwoleV.2 and believe me, I'll be completely honest about the two of them.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

are you back to lifting again?  if not do you think maybe it would be easier for you to evaluate if you hold off until you're a little more recovered?

either way - looking forward to hearing your review.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

I plan to start tomorrow.  If I wait any longer, it'll be 6 months from now and everything will have gone down the tubes.  I need to keep going before I lose everything.

I'm not going heavy.  I'm starting out like this.

Light
Mod.
Heavy.

Playing it all by listening to my body.  If the weight training starts hurting, then I'll just have to stop and turn into a BIG FATTY for 6 months.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

what people wont do to get a better body short term !





p.s. SAN V12 is a better product than Swole.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

What's that suppose to mean?

ps: That's your opinion!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

hahahahahhaha,  

first point or the second ?!?!?

first is the golden rule of bb, second you should try and see.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> what people wont do to get a better body short term !



This is what I was talking about darlin!

How is this short term?  What supplements are you taking? 

Oh wait a sec...I bet your supplement free!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

didn't mean to stir anything up with my question.  i just thought getting back into training would be a difficult time to gauge the effectiveness of a new supplement.  i can only speak for myself here but when i use a new supplement i like it to be the only new variable - not a new eating plan or increased/changed workouts or 2 or 3 new supplements at once.  i prefer things to be status quo for a time and THEN try something new only b/c that's the best way for me to know if it's something i like.

but that's only speaking for myself - it was a question for babsie not a criticism.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi NG, 

I didn't take your opinion sarcastic at all hon.  Just took it as though you were looking out for me.  And yes, that's what I thought of....i.e.:  how you try new supplements.

I know how my body will react with the diet plan and the only supplements I'm going to take during this phase is:

Multi- Vitamin
Protein mix
Nirtous
Glu

The only new supplement being thrown to the mix is Nitrous.  I say that because I know how my body responds to the supplements I've been taking for the last 4 years of my training.  I've been down for the past couple months with the exception of three weeks training in Feb.

If things start feeling out of proportion, then I'll hault my process and start it up again later on.

You're such a sweetie

Have a nice evening.  I'm going home to catch some ZZZZZzzs


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn woman, you beat me to posting on Nitrous 1st!!!!  I even have it all set up to copy and past the label info and HERE YOU ARE!!!  Well I'm posting my label info anyway because I have it ALL so there!!!! hahahahaha

Someone asked if it was NO2. I think the only real way to answer that question is to compare ingredients.  I know nothing about NO2 personnally so I couldn't answer that question at this time.  What I can say is this.. .sometimes it isn't so much the single potent ingredient that many companies share but the Delivery system I feel is the true difference that seperates 2 companies selling the same product.  It's all in the delivery as they say.  
Take Creatine for example.   Creatine works with plain ole water no doubt.  Yet it works better with Welches Grape juice AND THEN... it works even BETTER with Dextrose.  In this example what is Water, Grape juice and dextrose?  They are the delivery system.  so if a company for example sells a creatine powder with dextrose in it,, it will be superior to a plain Creatine powder.  Same goes here in regards to Nitrous.  I feel syntrax has a firm grasp on thier delivery systems.  That is what seperates them from the pack.  this is of course my opinion.
Anyway here is the FULL label information on Nitrous.
********************
Hey guys to help you out I'll post the label informantion for Nitrous

Supercharged Muscle Injection System
Ionis Delivery system

Serving Size: 1 level Scoop(5g)
Servings per container 60
Ingredients:
Nitrous Malate 5g
(Di-L-Arginine) -L-Malate

"Tired of swallowing handfuls of horsepills containing citulline and arginine-based NO2 products? Tired of paying inflated prices for a product that is not the best on the Market? Introductin Nitrous, a custom engineered product that overcomes the downfalls of every other NO2 procuct on the market.

Because of its neutral taste, Nitrous is sold as a powder and can be easily and unnoticeably mixed with water, juice or other beverage. Because it contains Di-L-Arginine(-L-Malate, Nitrouis is by far the most effective supplement of its kind. Not only is Nitrous perfectly bioavailable with its lonis delivery system, but the combination of arginine and Malic acid(malate) creates a one-two punch that gives the user unbeatable INSULIN SECRETION, MUSCLE PUMPS, VASCULARITY, and ENERGY PRODUCTION and RECOVERY."

*******************

Personnally after reading this information I think this product will really add a KICK to Swole V2. My pumps from Swole already are through the roof and even uncomfortable at times because you biceps for example get so darn swollen that you can't even comb your hair! hahaha That is true actually. After stacking Swole OR SAN V12 (added that for you BigBallaGa)  with Nitrous I might as well just go and shave my head. I'm looking forward to trying this product and if I hadn't just eaten, I'd be taking my 1st dose. After I start Nitros, I will start a thread letting everyone know how it is working for me.


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> what people wont do to get a better body short term !
> 
> 
> ...




I may be reading this the wrong way But, the 1st line it appears to be a sarcastic remark in regards to Babs supplementing.  then it appears you contradict yourself by stating another product (similar to the one mentioned is better)  Now you wouldn't know that if you haven't tried or currently using SAN V12.  If that is the case,,,I must say in return to YOUR response.....Damn what BigBalla won't do to get a better body short term.
I think you owe Babs an apology bro.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

i take supps babs,

whey

everything else is from food.........a lot


p.s.  regarding SAN V12, i read articles in various places and heard people (at gym, read online) say that V12 is better for the money than Swole...

peace


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Balla get me some of that information man. I'd like to read it.  Honestly, if it's better its worth a try but I'd like some info on it if you remember where you read the testimonials.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 8, 2004)

FIRE,

the results in my opinion depend greatly on what you stack it with.  my buddy stacks it with weight gainer and whey, he claims that his pumps, energy and muslce fullness have gone up exponentially.  he even said that some people think he is on steroids, 

i've never tried, so i cant vouch for it personally, do some research on google, from what i've read its the BEST creatine product.....


----------



## firestorm (Mar 8, 2004)

Big I can totally appreciate your opinion on this product and in no way would I attempt to put it down.  But speaking from personnal use, I have had similar gains from swole.  If you look in my journal you will see that on November 1st I took measurement and for example, my upper arm measurement was I believe 16 3/4.  Just yesterday I took another 'cold' mesurement and my arms are now 173/4 cold and over 18 with a pump.  my pumps during training have been insane and as I stated in another post they are even uncomforable at times.  They get soo swollen that flexing them actually hurts.  Now I'm also supplementing with Isomatrix Whey proteins as well and I do believe your correct that proper supplement combinations do give you even greater gains.  Peace.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for sticking up for me Fire!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 9, 2004)

i get no love !!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

How's this?


----------



## instant (Mar 9, 2004)

Most people I talk to like swole  better than sansv12.  The only thing you can do is try both considering different people respond quite differently to creatine.  I have used monohydrate forever - and I am currently trying swole then I plan on trying v12 to see if I can see a difference in the products themselves.  Basically you can't go wrong with either product but as Babs said before she is a big syntrax fan therefor, swole for her.

Babs kicks ass.  

Thanks.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 9, 2004)

Sans V12 is a much better product than Swole... I've done a whole tub of both... Swole is all pump... V12, I actually see more mass gains...

I would never buy Swole again... V12 for teh win!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

> what people wont do to get a better body short term !



What in the world does that have to do with supplements?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Hold  -- I'm glad you found a supplement made for your body type/tolerance.

Instant  --  Thank you for your support

My PT has also purchased Nitrous.  As you all know, you can combine Nitrous with other Syntrax products.  Today is his second day combining SwoleV.2 with Nitrous and he cannot believe that in two short days, he's noticed added strength/volume and it holds.  He is generally not a creatine responder.  So swole is working for him combined with Nitrous.

I do not plan to use Swole for the first 6 weeks.  Nitrous will be taken with no other combo.  I want to see how it work alone. 

I'll start my study next week when I start my diet.  I'll have another journal started Monday.  Stats, etc......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by camarosuper6 *_
> What in the world does that have to do with supplements?




That's what I was wondering


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 9, 2004)

Its like, short term body compared to long term body? 

  Eh.... Im confused.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Sans V12 is a much better product than Swole... I've done a whole tub of both... Swole is all pump... V12, I actually see more mass gains...
> 
> I would never buy Swole again... V12 for teh win!!




WHERE IS FIRE, HE NEEDS TO READ THIS !!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 9, 2004)

Fire will tell you people react dif.  Not everyone is the same.  Taking what "works" is a matter of ones opinion due to experience.

I've heard the same thing about Swole and V12.  Many people I know switched V12 to try Swole and loved it.....Others have switched Swole to V12 and loved it also........It's all about chemistry and no one has the same chemistry............

Fire was trying to tell you, that if you haven't tried V12 or Swole...........Who the heck is going to listen to your opinion?....You have nothing to go by but reading. Until you try them BOTH......  You'll never know for yourself unless you get off your wallet and try them.  Who knows, you may not like either of them!!  Hold has more of a leg to stand on than you at this point.  He's tried them both and, has had better luck with V12.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 9, 2004)

correct, 

my point was not to persuade either way, not endorsing either one.  i just made a judgement based on what i've read and have been told.

dont hate the messanger, hate the message...,,, hahaha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 10, 2004)

BB, you're a stinker


----------



## firestorm (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> i get no love !!!!!!



exsqueeze me?  I believe I ended my post with "peace"!  I love ya bro just giving you some honest feedback on my results with a certain product.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 14, 2004)

i was kidding around,

didnt mean to hijack the thread.  babs, take it back to the point


----------



## Charger (Mar 14, 2004)

Guess I had better re-introduce myself. Hi, I am Charger, haven't been around for a couple years but thought I'd check over here and see if anyone has heard of and tried Nitrous??
I am currently stacking it with swole2. I can definitly see a huge difference in endurance and energy!! I am liking it so far.


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I placed an order for some. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 15, 2004)

Babs - any update on how the Nitrous is working?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Charger *_
> Guess I had better re-introduce myself. Hi, I am Charger, haven't been around for a couple years but thought I'd check over here and see if anyone has heard of and tried Nitrous??
> I am currently stacking it with swole2. I can definitly see a huge difference in endurance and energy!! I am liking it so far.




This is exactly how my PT is doing it!!  He's loving it!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Deeznuts *_
> Babs - any update on how the Nitrous is working?



Not yet.  Today is my first day.

I'll have my stats posted tomorrow.  I'm having them taken tonight.  NO PICS WILL BE POSTED!!!!!!!  No way!!!!  Not yet!  

This week I'm only doing cardio.  Next week I'll start off with the weights 

I'm starting a new journal today so all my diet and training will be posted over there.  Nitrous will be posted over here.


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 15, 2004)

Ah, awesome :d will be sure to keep track of it


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm going to start using my container next week.  i know 2 people at my gym who have been using it for 3 weeks and both say they are getting dramatic pumps which feel good and they like 'em psychologically but neither are sure if it's done more than increase pumps.

i'll let everyone know what i think after i start next week.

i made a slight diet change this week so i prefer to make the supplement change next week.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 15, 2004)

i for one am getting to the point where pumps are less cool...pumps for me, espically in my lats, are ridicuolously painful when on PH's...i shudder to think of the pump pain on gear(espically dbol)  ....I usually think of pumps as a negative side at this point


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

I hear ya about the pumps.

Okay.  FYI  --  YOU DO NOT WANT TO MIX NITROUS WITH VANILLA SUNRISE!!!!  ................Yuk............4 more oz. to go........woo boy


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey babs! How are you doing?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

Better now that I've finished my drink. 

I may end up just tossing the powder in my mouth....chuck some water in their gargle it up and swallow.....then chase it with the rest of my 8oz of water.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 18, 2004)

Reminder, next week I start weight training.

I'll give you all an update. 

Nitrous tastes great mixed with water and a twist of lemon
Also works well with Fuzzy Navel.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Just got off the phone with my PT.  He started Nitrous a couple weeks ago and, he called to say he's put on 3 lbs of muscle and is losing b/f.  He didn't change his diet or work out routine.  Everything is the same.

Let me know if anyone has any questions.  I'll call him.  I'm current not taking any supplements while taking hormones for my illness.  Soon, I too will be taking Nitrous.  HOPEFULLY


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh........I don't know anyone cares to scroll up BUT, he's been mixing his swoleV.2 with Nitrous...........


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Oh........I don't know anyone cares to scroll up BUT, he's been mixing his swoleV.2 with Nitrous...........


I too am doing the same thing Babs, and love the results. vascularity, better pumps, more energy[cals are restricted] and my endurance is way up. thumbs up to Syntrax. sorry, didnt mean to hijack your thread sweets!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

Are you still doing the Ice also Tank?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

I used ICE for the first time last night...it tasted brutally terribly memorably bad to me.  Oddly enough - my training partner thought it was just fine.  

I'm loving the Swole + Nitrous combo.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ice is definately an acquired taste NG! Took me awhile to get used to the grape, then I just accidently ordered the fruit punch and it starting all over again-


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks.  i think it fooled me b/c it smelled like koolaid. 

i actually thought swole was borderline nasty the first couple of times i had it - now i actually like the taste.  i'll keep the faith.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> I too am doing the same thing Babs, and love the results. vascularity, better pumps, more energy[cals are restricted] and my endurance is way up. thumbs up to Syntrax. sorry, didnt mean to hijack your thread sweets!!


'

No problem hon  What ever you have to say is welcome here.....

Thanks for your post


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Just got off the phone with my PT.  He started Nitrous a couple weeks ago and, he called to say he's put on 3 lbs of muscle and is losing b/f.  He didn't change his diet or work out routine.  Everything is the same.



cough cough bullshit. hon.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> cough cough bullshit. hon.



The "hon" almost made me piss my pants.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 11, 2004)

Ditto.  That comment was crazy.


----------



## kvyd (Apr 11, 2004)

keep us updated babs.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kvyd *_
> keep us updated babs.



why? you want to be lied to some more? here's a lie, you're smart.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 11, 2004)

and it continues.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

i heard that babs got voted employee of the month over at syntrax.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 11, 2004)

Save the bullshit man.  No sense dredging up another post just to start shiat...let it die.  So far only one person things you're funny.


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 11, 2004)

if you let it die then there are still a million of babs posts about syntrax. most people in this forum don't know about this shit with babs and they need to know.


----------

